# Cordova Mines Vansickle House 1



## jerm IX (Feb 21, 2012)

As is the case with most of my endeavors, when I started my Abandonment Issues project, I had no idea where it would lead me, or what the potential endgame would be. I still don't. I just wanted to explore abandonments, hone my photography skills and delve in to a new writing project beyond writing rhymes and slowly chipping away at a semi-autobiographical novel. In my last post, I was inspired to drastically change my approach. Instead of describing the actual exploration process, I accompanied the photos of an abandoned young offender boot camp style jail known as Project Turnaround with a true story of my own experiences as an inmate in young offender custody in the early to mid 1990s. After writing that post, I decided that my next few posts would follow in this theme of drawing personal parallels between the explorer (myself) and the derelict places that I explore. I have no idea where I plan to go with this, but I'm excited to temporarily shift the focus from the location, to the explorer...


http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2012/02/abandonment-issues-cordova-mines.html







What makes a house a home? by jerm IX, on Flickr




E v e r y t h i n g falls apart by jerm IX, on Flickr




Life becomes a sinkhole by jerm IX, on Flickr




The great moral collapse continues. by jerm IX, on Flickr




Eventually, the house exposes layer after layer of its past mistakes. by jerm IX, on Flickr




The stench of raccoon feces and frozen carcasses fill the air. by jerm IX, on Flickr




Positive rewards become meaningless. by jerm IX, on Flickr




Art suffers. by jerm IX, on Flickr




Mould continues to spread, to no end. by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 22, 2012)

Lo_oks like a sweet little explore - nice fishing trophey


----------



## RichardH (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks! Love the photo of the layers of wallpaper.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 22, 2012)

nice pics buddy


----------



## jerm IX (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pics, the wallpaper reminds me of a house I lived in,when stripping the walls there were so many layers
it came off like a sheet of hardboard!!


----------



## jerm IX (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks fly, it's always cool when people can identify something with their past to abandonments.


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 7, 2012)

Part 2...


http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2012/03/abandonment-issues-cordova-mines.html


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 8, 2012)

verry nice mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2012)

Part two is brilliant also,love the wallpaper!


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 10, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Part two is brilliant also,love the wallpaper!



Thanks flyboy. Part 3 will be up in a few days.


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 16, 2012)

And here is part 3...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2012/03/abandonment-issues-cordova-mines_16.html


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent report jerm, thank you


----------



## M A Capelsion (Mar 18, 2012)

god thats creepy. Frozen carcasses? carcasses of what exactly?


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 20, 2012)

Raccoon carcasses. On a return trip to finish the road this past weekend, we found 3 more houses. So this will now be a 6 part series. Stay tuned.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2012)

Part 3 was even better,thanks for sharing! look forward to your next posts.


----------



## nelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks peeps, here is part 4, this one is personal...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/03/abandonment-issues-cordova-mines_20.html


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 24, 2012)

Part 5...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/03/abandonment-issues-cordova-mines_24.html


----------



## jerm IX (Apr 1, 2012)

And the series comes to a close with a gorgeous old house in Part 6...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/03/abandonment-issues-cordova-mines_25.html


On a side note, my debut album will be released on May 1st, 2012, and my first single was just released on itunes. It is called Glass House and it is UE themed. Please check it out if you would...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/03/jerm-ix-glass-house.html


----------

